# Whoa. Persian eggplant dip.



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 8, 2017)

Unbelievable. Hot roasted some eggplant on my grill. Carmalized onions, yogurt, garlic. Good olive oil and some mint. 

Might be my new favorite dip. My wife is lovin it. I'll need to google it and find out what it's called. &#128540;


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jul 8, 2017)

Baba Ganoush.


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Jul 9, 2017)

I always think of baba ghanoush as having tahini, like hummus with roasted eggplant instead of garbanzos. I'll have to try it with yogurt, that sounds good,


----------



## Nemo (Jul 9, 2017)

Sounds great BoomChaka.

Was the garlic raw or cooked?

What sort of yogurt did you use?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 9, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Sounds great BoomChaka.
> 
> Was the garlic raw or cooked?
> 
> What sort of yogurt did you use?



Tossed the garlic in the last 30 seconds of cooking the onions. I used Greek yogurt. My friend said I have to use Persian yogurt.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow, don't think I've ever seen Persian Yoghurt. I'll hane to keep an eye out.

Think I'll guve this a try.

Thanks.


----------



## khashy (Jul 9, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Wow, don't think I've ever seen Persian Yoghurt. I'll hane to keep an eye out.
> 
> Think I'll guve this a try.
> 
> Thanks.



No such thing really. It's just yoghurt.

Some people deliberately let it get slightly sour.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 10, 2017)

khashy said:


> No such thing really. It's just yoghurt.
> 
> Some people deliberately let it get slightly sour.



By letting it get old?


----------



## tsuriru (Jul 10, 2017)

khashy said:


> No such thing really. It's just yoghurt.
> 
> Some people deliberately let it get slightly sour.



I have had some good results making yogurt out of pasteurized milk using Lactobacillus bulgaricus and Streptococcus thermophilus. I find it to be better than the pre-made pasteurized products in both taste and health benefits. It can be stored in room temperatures indefinitely and will not ruin - it is alive.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 10, 2017)

I didn't realise that yoghurt could be made from Streptococci. Where do you get your cultures from?

Interesting that it can store at room temps. I'm assuming that isn't too cool in your part of the world for much of the year? I've always had yogurt cold. How does it taste warm?

Now I'm wondering whether my sauerkraut is culturing streps off my skin (I had thought it was mainly lactobacilli). The brine probably has an impact on what will grow, though.

I do like the idea of replacing all of the processed rubbish that constitutes much of the western diet with real, hand made food.


----------



## tsuriru (Jul 10, 2017)

Nemo said:


> I didn't realise that yoghurt could be made from Streptococci. Where do you get your cultures from?
> 
> Interesting that it can store at room temps. I'm assuming that isn't too cool in your part of the world for much of the year? I've always had yogurt cold. How does it taste warm?
> 
> ...




Im not a huge dairy fan - but the little that I do consume - I try to control quality wise. Making live culture cheese and yogurt is part of that. There is never a shortage in culture - You can get starter kits from reputable companies online, sometimes even for free if you hook up with someone you trust on interest groups etc. That said, I would not try to ingest yogurt made from micro organisms of an unknown or un-trusted source. The minute you step out of the pasteurized milk comfort zone you are no longer dealing with a product to be preserved. Rather, you are cultivating a living culture that will thrive in milk - yogurt being a by product of this organisms life. Refrigeration will inevitably slow the metabolic rates of the organism and impede your efforts to produce yogurt. However, it is advisable to work in as sterile conditions as possible. i.e. clean the work surfaces and sterilize them. Sterilize any glassware or sieve you will be using, and wash your hands meticulously before handling the cultures. Keep the cultures in open jars covered with gauze cloth so as to allow ventilation - but keep out spores and other micro-organisms. As time progresses, you will find that the culture grows and thrives into a colony or little marble shaped "grapes" connected with each other in a clump. As the volume of culture grows you are able to make more and more yogurt in a shorter amount of time. If you get to the point where its too much you can cut down the volume of culture in the milk, and freeze some of it - or give it to someone who wants to make their own yogurt too. I try to keep it down to where the total daily consumption equals the total daily yield by rotating several jars in various stages of preparation. If I go overboard, I simply turn the surplus into Labneh cheese by hanging the yogurt in cloth and letting it drip to reach a thicker more viscous consistency I aim for.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 10, 2017)

whoa..talk about going off on a tangent.

i used greek styled yogurt from trader joes..

i would understand a hyjack to discuss how to determine sex of an eggplant pod..but yogurt bacteria....hashtag wild ass tangent.


----------



## tsuriru (Jul 10, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> whoa..talk about going off on a tangent.
> 
> i used greek styled yogurt from trader joes..
> 
> i would understand a hyjack to discuss how to determine sex of an eggplant pod..but yogurt bacteria....hashtag wild ass tangent.



My apology. did not mean to hijack.....


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 10, 2017)

tsuriru said:


> My apology. did not mean to hijack.....



just messing with you..really.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 22, 2017)

boomchakabowwow said:


> just messing with you..really.



Knucklehead.....I nearly modded your post! &#128521;


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 22, 2017)

The Persian yogurt drink is calls Dugh (doo-g). I like mine over ice w soda water mint ground black pepper and a dash of lime juice. Also, that culture your growing looks like Kefir to me?


----------



## khashy (Jul 22, 2017)

Mucho Bocho said:


> The Persian yogurt drink is calls Dugh (doo-g). I like mine over ice w soda water mint ground black pepper and a dash of lime juice. Also, that culture your growing looks like Kefir to me?



Spot on with that receipe, I'd do it exactly the same too


----------

